# Theraphy Dog Training in Ontario???



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey there everyone,
I'm looking for information on training my shih-poo in volunteering in Therapy in hospitals/nursing homes etc and was wondering if anyone can direct me in the right way. We are a little "older" in training (Emma is 7 months however she does already know her basic commands (sit,stay,come, and can retrieve things) I also am working on socialization her too. What I am looking for is any extra "training" or suggestions as to what might help us in getting her certified as a "therapy" dog! would appreciate advice
Dannielle & Emma


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I would go to Delta Society... They have a pet partner program


----------



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

where do i find that?


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I think that's just in USA though isn't it?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi It is through the St. John ambulance in Ontario. I know in London there is a dog training facility that evaluates your dog as to whether it has the proper temperament. But I am sure if you contact St. John they will help you out with the process. Here is a linkTherapy Dog Services


----------



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi I am 'aware' of the st johns thing but she has to be a year old before they will even look at her. what i was looking for was maybe some classes prior to going to them. But thanks for the info!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm... I did not know about the one year stipulation. I googled and found a place that trains for therapy....but they must be a year. I think Trillium (of this forum) has gotten her therapy dog licence for Betty Jo...maybe she can help, as she is in OntarioTherapy Dog Training - Delightful Dogs. Here is the place I found but they must be a year old.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry didn't know they were just in the US. The reason that the pup cannot be certified until a year of age, is that they are not fully grown... It is a regulation to protect your pup... Also, puppy teeth can hurt!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Both of my Rottweilers were therapy dogs and I used to be an assistant evaluator for St. John Ambulance Therapy Dogs. While basic obedience is definitely needed, the certification evaluation tests more for correct temperament than anything. 

I would work on socializing the heck out of your dog, to all ages, sexes, shapes, colors and sizes of people. She needs to be comfortable around all types of equipment you'd find in a hospital or nursing home setting, like wheel chairs, canes, walkers, etc. She should be able to take a bit of rough handling, anywhere on her body, without reacting negatively.....not everyone you visit will have the physical or mental capacity to pat her gently. She will need to be able to withstand loud noises and large groups of people all trying to pat her at once. 

As you can see, some of the above you can train for but some of it depends on your dog's temperament. I haven't been with the organization for a few years now, but when I was, if your dog didn't make it through the evaluation the first time, you are were able to go back and retest a year later. The only exception was if your dog failed because of aggression towards a person or another dog, you were not allowed to retest.

You can't test before a year of age because they want to make sure the dog's temperament isn't going to change. With puppies going through fear stages, etc, it makes it hard to judge but by a year, a dog's basic temperament is usually apparent.

Hopefully this info is of some help.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

If you live near Ottawa "Best Friend Dog Training" Best Friends Dog Training Therapy Dog School provide a therapy dog school course. You cannot get the certification out of it but they help you evaluate if your dog would be a happy therapy dog and prepare him for the St-John Ambulance evaluation. It's an excellent school, I am taking the Beginner Obedience course and I will be taking the therapy dog school course next.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm with or will be once I'm finished my supervised visits Therapeutic Paws of Canada. I went to beginner intermediate and advanced dog training dog training with Betty Jo and also got her CGN. They are mainly looking for well behaved well socialized dogs. It is more a temperament test then a obedience test. 

However if you are looking for an amazing trainer I highly recommend The Dog Nanny The Dog Nanny She is located about an hour N of Toronto. She holds Certifications from several recognized associations to back and qualify her extensive knowledge on dog training and canine behaviour.

Marcia is also a current professional member of the following organizations:

Canadian Association of Professional Dog Trainers
Animal Behavior College Inc.(Authorised Mentor Trainer)
The Canadian Kennel Club (Certified C.G.C. Evaluator)
Therapeutic Paws of Canada (Director of Evaluators)
The Pet Professional Guild
The International Positive Dog Trainers Association
Marcia is also on the panel of experts for 3 web based groups:
Happy Dog Connections
Nu BowWow
All Experts
Marcia is also a consultant on Canine Behaviour for the Town of Innisfil's Off-Leash Dog Park project and an Expert Speaker at the 2012 Ontario Dog Expo.

She is the one that I have taken my girls to for training (Betty Jo, Jenny and Cayenne) and I really enjoy her. She is lots of fun and has done almost everything with her dogs over the years. Currently Cayenne is taking Rally O classes with her. 

Since she is the Therapeutic Paws of Canada (Director of Evaluators) I imagine that she is one of the most qualified trainer around for what is necessary to become a therapy dog.


----------

